
Show HN: Dripfeed – Send articles to your inbox in 15 minute installments - clusmore
https://lusmo.re/dripfeed
======
clusmore
Hey HN,

I made dripfeed to scratch my own itch. I would frequently find myself leaving
several tabs of long-form articles open for weeks at a time, never getting
around to reading them, and then eventually just closing them. dripfeed is a
simple web-app that takes a URL and your email address and emails the article
to you in 15 minute (3000 word) installments.

Please let me know what you think.

~~~
wingerlang
This is great, I've had an idea for a service the lets me pause at a specific
point in an article and have it remind me to read it. I very frequently lose
the momentum in long articles.

It would be nice if I could set some options, like 1 paragraph (or 2+ if they
are shorter).

~~~
clusmore
Thanks for taking a look. There is a hidden form element on the page called
wordLimit that defaults to 3000, you can edit the value of this to something
lower if you'd like. I hadn't considered counting in terms of paragraphs, I
might play around and see if I can come up with any good and consistent
alternatives to word limits.

------
davchana
Can we please customise the duration too?

~~~
clusmore
Thanks for taking a look. As per my other comment, there is a hidden field in
the form that sets the wordLimit (default 3000, assuming 200wpm average
reading speed). Feel free to adjust this value. I'm looking into adding some
customisation to how the article is chunked and how the chunks are delivered,
but just wanted to keep it simple and clean for the initial version.

